Ask HN: What is the best guide to getting upto speed on building on blockchain - perseusprime11
======
bitoneill
There are some links and info in this article which are good starting points:
"8 Things We Learned about Blockchain During our Hackathon"
[https://arctouch.com/2018/01/blockchain-
hackathon/](https://arctouch.com/2018/01/blockchain-hackathon/)

~~~
perseusprime11
I’ll take a look. Thanks! I am looking for something step by step and really
easy to understand.

~~~
rahimnathwani
There are a couple of courses on Udemy which are step by step. Search for
'solidity'. There's a course by Stephen Grider (spelling?).

------
schwentkerr
This a ~24 hour free blockchain Hyperledger mooc I built with Linux Foundation
which may be of help edx.org/course/blockchain-business-introduction-
linuxfoundationx-lfs171x

